# Sri Lanka bombings



## CQB (Apr 21, 2019)

There have been terrorist attacks in Sri Lanka, targeting churches & hotels. This is a breaking event & the perpetrators are as yet unidentified.

Explosions at churches and hotels in Sri Lanka: '100 killed and 400 injured'

Sri Lanka church and hotel explosions: more than 50 killed and hundreds injured - live


----------



## CQB (Apr 21, 2019)

As a jihadi group has been identified, this is the “out of town” try out: Christian churches, western hotels, it’s not a Tamil resurgence.
If the world didn’t care about the country in 28 years of civil war & the effects of a tsunami, the world at large won’t really notice this. But this is, in my opinion, a portent of things to come due to the huge cash hoard that Daesh allegedly has.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 21, 2019)

Damn....rest in peace to the victims. Swift justice and reckoning to the actors.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 21, 2019)

Prayers out to all affected by this tragedy.

LL


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 21, 2019)

This sucks, this pisses me off.  

When people try to say that Christianity is not being attacked, I'm reminded the next day that it is. Ugh.

I appreciate the Worldwide leaders across numerous faiths condemning this.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Apr 21, 2019)

I have 0 SA on Sri Lanka, but I can't imagine the people at Easter service had anything to do with their problems. 

Good ole' Jihad Jihad... Always looking for a reason...I hope they get slayed. 

Prayers to the wounded and dead. RIP


----------



## CQB (Apr 21, 2019)

Other Easter attacks as well, in Lahore & Sudan, but the risk profile in those two locations is higher. Sri Lanka has been peaceful for 10 years & for me that’s the real tragedy.


----------



## CQB (May 6, 2019)

Ports packed, thanks for coming. 

Sri Lanka expels 200 Islamic clerics after Easter attacks


----------



## digrar (May 8, 2019)

Excellent.


----------

